# md at boot under ZFS



## fluca1978 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,
I have a ZFS dataset located at /zfs and I'd like to enable a memory disk (vnode) at boot. The backing file is /zfs/memory_disk.md, and therefore it is on the ZFS dataset. Moreover, I'd like to mount the memory disk under a path that is on the ZFS dataset too, so in my /etc/fstab I've got:


```
md /zfs/mnt mfs rw,-P,-F/zfs/memory_disk.md 0 0
```

but the machine does not boot since (I suspect) it cannot process the /etc/fstab without having mounted ZFS first...is it possible to achieve this configuration or do I have to move the memory disk (and its mount point) elsewhere?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Try adding the late option. That should make sure the filesystem is mounted at a later point in the boot process.


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great! It worked!


----------

